# Canary toys



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

hello! My grandma has a canary, and I want to make a toy for it as a Christmas gift. Any suggestions? I have Popsicle sticks, bird safe types of string, pony beads, bird safe glue, and a couple other things (I have metalworking tools too, but no bird-safe wire currently, so that is probably off the list) 
Haha, any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

We just made toys for the dove of the house, and I know that like canaries, they don't play as much as budgies. She loves the ones we made, though--one is similar to layering Popsicle sticks with pony beads and at the very end, instead of a bell, we tied a huge clump of timothy hay (sold for rabbits, hamsters, etc.) because she likes to pull it out. 

I hope that helps and I'm sure someone else will be around with more ideas for canaries soon  

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> We just made toys for the dove of the house, and I know that like canaries, they don't play as much as budgies. She loves the ones we made, though--one is similar to layering Popsicle sticks with pony beads and at the very end, instead of a bell, we tied a huge clump of timothy hay (sold for rabbits, hamsters, etc.) because she likes to pull it out.
> 
> I hope that helps and I'm sure someone else will be around with more ideas for canaries soon
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product!


Do you have any pictures? Thanks, I will be sure to put a picture up when I am done. :3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

My camera is having some issues at the moment but this is about what it looked like 








At the very bottom, instead of that rope, we used the leftover cord to tie around a large clump of timothy hay--it's more bird safe, too!

Credit to Windy City Parrot for the picture


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> My camera is having some issues at the moment but this is about what it looked like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to have (also bred) canaries in the past and from my experience with them, you won't go wrong with a swing. As a matter of fact it's about the only toy they use on a consistent basis and really have fun riding it.


----------



## Sheather (Oct 21, 2014)

Perhaps he is unusually clever, but my yellow canary Sebastian truly loves toys. His favorites are strings he can preen attached in clumps to little silver bells he can ring. He has one toy consisting of colorful wood cuts tied together with knotted sisal rope pieces with two bells at the bottom and he plays with this one all day long, preening the strands, pecking the bells, and knocking around the wood pieces. He also has a colorful hanging "mop" of thicker cotton strands with a larger bell, and a hanging wooden toy with a bell in the middle and four arms out to the sides off which hang thin dyed wood pieces tied with white yarn. He likes them all very much. One thing I cannot give him is anything with a mirror, he's upset by his reflection and either fights it or neurotically sits by it making weird upset sounds.


----------

